# Braided v.s. Mono Line v.s. Etc.



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I am looking to cast rapala's, jigs, spinners, and even bobbers from my Pontoon (no motor). Is braided line going to help make it so I don't have to add lots of splitshots in order to launch my tackle? I have been using Mono line all my life and I hate the "twisting" memory (which results in a ton of cutting) and the fact that without weights it goes nowhere. When I do put weights on it sinks it to the bottom and I get a lot of snags. I do have 2 poles so shore fishing "line advise" would be helpful too.

Fish tech was talking about a type of line that you count as it sinks to certain depths but I was a little too busy to listen. Anybody know what they were talking about?

Feel free to chime in on any other types of lines out there unless it has to do with fly rod lines, I am saving that for another day.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with mono at all. Just use smaller line, such as 4lb. I was a firm believer in 10lb until I went small and haven't gone back! My #2 Blue Fox really flies on 4lb line and I typically don't get broken off by fish that are over 4lbs.

You'll find that there are more opinions on line than automobiles though.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I just re-outfitted my ultra-light setup with Spiderwire "UltraCast Invisi-Braid" 6lb test. I have a 6 1/2' pole, and I can cast a 1/8oz spinner about 30 yards. Definitely recommend something similar for you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Stren makes a _sinking_ braided line....

I'm anxious to try to try some 35lb line I recently purchased. But I can't find any information about sink rate, length of leader needed, etc. It's got to be better than using leaded line on a pontoon.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Great comments, thanks a ton! Shoulda mentioned that I pursue trout and catfish so I try to have a 10 pound test line on my reel for the Kitties. Keep 'em coming, bring them on!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would recommend an extra spool with a different kind of line on it than you have on the other one. Try using 6lb mono or fluoro on one spool (for the trout, and finesse type applications) and put some 10lb braid on the other spool. Then stock up on fluorocarbon leader material, in different lb tests, and use the appropriate leader for what you are doing. If its catfish you are after, use the 10lb stuff. If its trout, you can snip off the 10lb and tie on some 4 or 6lb. With two poles and reels and 2 spools for each reel, you'll be able to cover pretty much type of fish we have here in Utah.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I would recommend an extra spool with a different kind of line on it than you have on the other one. Try using 6lb mono or fluoro on one spool (for the trout, and finesse type applications) and put some 10lb braid on the other spool. Then stock up on fluorocarbon leader material, in different lb tests, and use the appropriate leader for what you are doing. If its catfish you are after, use the 10lb stuff. If its trout, you can snip off the 10lb and tie on some 4 or 6lb. With two poles and reels and 2 spools for each reel, you'll be able to cover pretty much type of fish we have here in Utah.


This is the best answer that I have read.
Follow this and you won't go wrong.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That does sound like a good plan. Will someone recommend a good braid to flouro/mono knot? I haven’t found one I like. Something simple. My nice fishing glasses are great out past about ten feet, up closer than that I need to switch glasses so I just don’t. I can generally tie a blood knot or improved clinch without the readers. Bifocals make me fall down a lot.
Thanks,
Cooky


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The Uni-to-Uni is probably the most universally accepted way of joining braid to mono/fluoro. Once you get the hang of it, its quick and easy. Just do a quick search on YouTube for "uni to uni knot" or "double uni knot" and you'll get a hundred results. 

As for your eyesight issue, Cooky, they make a little magnifier that clips right to the brim of your hat that really helps for close-up stuff. My dad uses one and can't function without it.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I'll get one of those magnifiers. To keep from further sidetracking the topic I'll start a new one about knots.


----------



## wbb (May 28, 2009)

Usually I just use a surgeon's knot when splicing mono to braided lines. It works great for lighter lines (less than 20 lb), its really easy (double overhand knot), and as long as you use plenty of spit it holds really well. Just don't strip the mono when you tighten it. http://killroys.com/knots/surgeons-knot/


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The problem with a surgeon's knot when used to join braid to mono/fluoro, is that it is not as low profile, or smooth as the uni to uni. The uni to uni is about as low profile and free of drag as possible, which is a must if the knot will be traveling through the rod guides as you cast. Don't get me wrong, the surgeon's knot has its place. I use it almost exclusively to join the end of my leader with a new section of tippet on my fly line, but in that application, it never goes through the rod guides. When I tie the fluoro leaders onto my braid on my spinning setups, its usually a 10-20 foot section of leader, which means the knot is always reeled back through the rod guides and onto the spool. Low drag=longer casts.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Really you need a leader for braied line? Got the 10 pound braided line on 1 pole and 8 pound mono on the other pole.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You don't HAVE to use leader with braided line, but it will probably help you catch more fish if you do. Fish can be finicky if they see the line, especially trout. Using a mono or fluoro leader cuts down on what they can see, and using a lower lb test cuts down on what they feel when they bite. Seriously, give it a try, you'll be amazed at the difference it makes!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright I am convinced. Been fishing with the new braided line (posting later) and my catch rates went down, even with the same lure.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mono line floats which makes it a great choice for floating type baits like topwater baits and surface baits. Flourocarbon sinks. For your purposes I would use flouro, it will help you get down to the depths that you want to get to. I would only use braided around heavy cover where you would get snagged a lot.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

huntingbuddy said:


> I would only use braided around heavy cover where you would get snagged a lot.


Ha, I guess I will have to get a 3rd pole now! Why is braided line better for cover/snags?


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

*Braided vs. Mono Line*

TDT - Some think that braid is better for cover because of the lbs test rating, and equate lb test with abrasion resistance. Even though 6lb diameter braid is 20 lb test I personally don't throw light diameter braid into heavy cover. What happens when you pull thread tight and touch something sharp to it...? Right, it shears quite easily. Same thing with light diameter braid.

Don't get me wrong braid is great. Nearly zero stretch, sensitive, and durable. Just depends on the application. Open water for trout on lite tackle, then I wouldn't go heavier than 4lb diameter braid ('bout 8lb test). Tie on a 2-4 foot mono/floro leader and it should work great. If you start fishing heavy cover with heavy gear then go 12-14 diameter braid (50-60lb test) and tie directly to the lure. I throw topwater frogs on 65lb braid, 7' rod, heavy power, high speed reel for bass and it works great for that application. I love braid in grass, not so much in wood cover. Sure fire way to snap a rod tip is to set the hook on a large submerged tree or stump.

All the advice has been good. Join mono/floro to braid using a double uni knot (look at the albright knot as well), use for surface or shallow running baits, just depends on the application. If you do use braid for smaller trout lures then make sure you set the hook when you "feel" the fish take the lure. Braid is so sensitive you can feel the fish swirl your bait. If you set the hook too soon you pull the bait from the fish.

Hope my wordy explanation helps

SlapShot


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Totally helps man, the more info the better. Luckily my Mono line "twisted" today and I now have a huge leader for the braided reel. Next time I am getting the fluro.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Totally helps man, the more info the better. Luckily my Mono line "twisted" today and I now have a huge leader for the braided reel. Next time I am getting the fluro.


You bring up another point that should be addressed. Just because you use a different type of line does not mean that line twist will be eliminated. You have to make sure that the line goes onto the reel in the same direction as it came off the spool, or you'll get line twist. It also helps to use swivels with lures that spin or flutter as you retrieve them, as they'll created line twist if you don't. Another thing I learned, just the other day actually, is that if you don't manually close the bail on your spinning reels before you start reeling, you'll eventually build up some pretty mean line twist. I'm not sure it happens quickly, but results from more of a cumulative effect of doing it over and over again. Just a few more suggestions for you, but if you already knew this, hopefully it will help someone else who reads it. The birds nests that result from line twist can be very frustrating.


----------

